# Внутричерепное давление?



## Ксения25 (19 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте! Моя проблема в следующем: Примерно около 7 лет я страдаю от периодических ПА, диагноз ВСД поставили еще в 18 лет мне, и всё это давно очень продолжается..своими стрессами и нервами я заработала уже кучу болячек себе, но самая основная это мои головокружения, "ощущения космоса и нереальности происходящего", совершенно необъяснимые симптомы и ощущения в голове..последнее время уже невозможно терпеть...кажется вот-вот потеряю сознание, при чем это происходит совершенно в неожиданные моменты, когда совсем не нервничаю, просто само собой.  Проходила МРТ головного мозга более года назад,снимки шеи,РЭГ, и последнее обследование было недавно, это дуплексное сканирование с ЦДК артерий головы и шеи. Ниже напишу заключения.
МРТ(от 27.09.12г) : КТ- картина умеренно выраженной наружной гидроцефалии, лактеровентрикулоасимметрии.
РЭГ(от 21.11.12): Дистонические изменения церебральных сосудов головного мозга по гипертоническому типу. Объемное пульсовое кровенаполнение головного мозга в каротидном бассейне по гиперволемическому типа(легко повышено) без МПА и в ВББ по гиперволемическому типу(умеренно повышено) без МПА. Венозная дисфункция 1 степени в ВББ. При повороте головы направо,налево зарегистрировано легкое вертеброгенное влияние на правую ПА в виде обеднения объемного кровотока до 22% от уровня фоновой КРЭГ.
Дуплексное сканирование артерий головы: При поворотах головы регистрируется снижение ЛСК до 35% в ВББ с уровня С5 ш. позвонка. Затрудненный венозный отток из полости черепа.
по снимкам шейного отдела позвоночника- кефотическая осанка, аномалия Киммерли. Прямая шея, как сказал врач который делает снимки.
Очень прошу о помощи, мне 25 лет, а чувствую себя на все 80...жизни нет никакой... ПА уже не страдаю, хочу просто вернуть "ясность" в голове, надоели эти непонятные ощущения,головокружения и состояние нереальности, я постоянно как будто отсутствую в жизни..очень тяжело... Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Дек 2013)

Выложите снимки МРТ и рентгенографии шеи и тогда Ви сможете получить ответы на вопросы, что задали.


----------



## Ксения25 (19 Дек 2013)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Выложите снимки МРТ и рентгенографии шеи и тогда Ви сможете получить ответы на вопросы, что задали.


снимки шеи высылаю, а мрт к сожалению не могу снимки найти, вот только заключение переписала вам.


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Дек 2013)

Ксения25 написал(а):


> Дуплексное сканирование артерий головы: При поворотах головы регистрируется снижение ЛСК до 35% в ВББ с уровня С5 ш. позвонка. Затрудненный венозный отток из полости черепа.
> по снимкам шейного отдела позвоночника- кефотическая осанка, аномалия Киммерли. Прямая шея, как сказал врач который делает снимки


К этому ввсему за счет нестабильности позвонков возникают смещания и все эти факторы приводят к ухудшению оттока венозной крови от головы, в результатет чего в в венах  полости черепа возникает накапливание большого количества венозной крови и появляется те жалобы что Вы емеете.
Убрать жалобы и сделать так, что-бы голова стала "ясная" возможно убрав смещения в шейном отделе позвоночника в результатет чего улучшиться отток крови и поработать с аномалией Кимерли. Далее необходимо профилактировать повторные смещения - нет смещения - нет застоя крови в полости черепа - ясная голова без боли. Это сделать через выполнение 3 упражнения утром сразу после сна и вечером в удобное время.
Упражнения дадут эффект через 1-1.5 - мышци прийдут в тонус и будут не давать смещаться позвонкам.

Вам необходимо обратится к доктору вертебрологу и он Вам поможет стать здоровой.
Здесь на форуме Ви можите найти хорошего специалиста в Вашем регионе.


----------



## Ксения25 (19 Дек 2013)

У меня нет головной боли вообще! у меня только головокружения, ощущение что сейчас в обморок упаду,онемение в голове,чувство нереальности происходящего и т.п.. подскажите пожалуйста, где на этом форуме найти специалиста этого,который мне поможет? Вертебролога? я тут еще не ориентируюсь!


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Дек 2013)

*Ксения25*, Вы откуда?


----------



## Ксения25 (19 Дек 2013)

из Красноярска.


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Дек 2013)

Не могу порекомендовать, потому что не владею информацией по даному региону.
Рекомендую зайти в вкладку врачи и там посмотреть.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2013)

*Ксения25*, докторов форума, работающих в Вашем регионе, к сожалению, нет. Но практические советы, думаю, Вы сможете здесь от них получить. Доктора ответят при первой возможности!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2013)

Ксения25 написал(а):


> Очень прошу о помощи,


Меньше сидеть за компом и рабочим столом, не подымать тяжести, больше ходить и находиться на свежем воздухе, контрастный душ, активные виды спорта без поднятия железяк и главное найти врача по месту жительства который будет заниматься Вашим позвоночником и мышцами.


----------



## AIR (19 Дек 2013)

А последний снимок Вы "для пикантности" вверх ногами пришпилили?
Да, смещения позвонков имеются, но для того чтобы уверенно говорить о нестабильности, а не гипермобильности, желательно на полноразмерных снимках подсчитать индекс нестабильности..
На фронтальном снимке виден наклон черепа относительно первого позвонка, но вправо или влево не скажу - на снимке не обозначены стороны.. А мышечно-тонические изменения на этом уровне ( в основном сбоку ) вполне могут способствовать головокружению. Смещения позвонков при движениях в шее могут воздействовать на нервное сплетение позвоночных артерий и способствовать нарушению кровотока в вертебрально базилярной системе - то есть тому, что описано в данных обследования.. 
Сразу делая упражнения на нестабильные позвоночно-двигательные сегменты пациент скорее ухудшит своё состояние - конечно, если нестабильность настоящая, а не примерно предположительная.. На начальном этапе только врачебная работа.  В данном случае диагностику и работу необходимо начинать с кранио-вертебрального перехода.. Чаще всего при таких симптомах мышечно-тонические напряжения максимально выражены на уровне С0-С1 сзади-справа и справа, а несколько менее на уровне С1-С2 сзади-слева.. В этом же случае определённо можно сказать только после мануального осмотра... 
Кроме того, скорее всего есть и мышечная асимметрия с уровня примерно С4 и ниже с более выраженным напряжением слева средней, задней лестничных и нижней части трапециевидной мышц - конечно смотреть надо... 
Алгоритм действий на мой взгляд таков - мануальный терапевт смотрит состояние мышечно связочной системы на шейном уровне и если всё ясно, занимается с проблемными зонами. При восстановлении хорошего самочувствия показывает сам упражнения ( а не вручает бумажку с картинками или ссылкой на сайт ) и подробно объясняет их смысл, длительность, интенсивность, частоту и даже скорость ( что также очень важно ) выполнения.. Потом пациент сам показывает упражнение и доктор опять корректирует его выполнение столько, сколько это необходимо.. Вот тогда уже пациент сам сможет делать упражнения дома, но через некоторое время опять придя к доктору для оценки результатов и опять же правильности выполнения упражнения..


----------



## Ксения25 (17 Апр 2018)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Меньше сидеть за компом и рабочим столом, не подымать тяжести, больше ходить и находиться на свежем воздухе, контрастный душ, активные виды спорта без поднятия железяк и главное найти врача по месту жительства который будет заниматься Вашим позвоночником и мышцами.


@Игорь Зинчук, здравствуйте! Давно не писала на этот форум. У меня спустя 5 лет похоже все усугубилось, начались сильные боли в шее и иногда в голове,дереал,головокружения, предобморочка...сделала рентген в четырёх проекциях, пожалуйста посмотрите и прокомментируйте.


----------

